# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Slapen: gezonde slaap tegen rugpijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Slapen: gezonde slaap tegen rugpijn*

Een deugddoende en gezonde slaap is belangrijk voor zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Dat lijkt echter gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Velen kampen met slaap- en/of inslaapproblemen en zoeken dan massaal hun heil in allerlei geneesmiddelen. Lang niet altijd met het gewenste resultaat. Slaapproblemen worden nog erger bij mensen die lijden aan chronische rugpijn. Hierbij spelen zowel het slaapsysteem als je slaaphouding een erg belangrijke rol. Op wat moet je zeker letten voor een gezonde slaap zonder rugpijn?

Velen kampen met rugproblemen en chronische rugpijn waardoor gezond slapen haast onmogelijk wordt. Of toch niet? Voor een gezonde slaap is een natuurlijke slaaphouding erg belangrijk. Ook met chronische rugpijn en andere rugproblemen is het mogelijk gezond te slapen. De keuze van het meest geschikte slaapsysteem is dan van het grootste belang.

Gezond slapen hangt uiteraard van meerdere factoren af. Het juiste slaapsysteem en slaaphouding zijn nochtans veruit het belangrijkst voor een deugddoende slaap. En dat is ongetwijfeld zo wanneer je een chronische ruglijder bent.

*Natuurlijke slaaphouding*
Een rug is de meest ideale houding voor een gezonde slaap is een rug in zijn meest natuurlijke houding. En dat is de natuurlijk gekromde S- houding. Om deze meest aangewezen positie te bereiken gebruik je overdag zowel je rug- als je buikspieren, maar ‘s nachts is dat uiteraard anders. Dan ontspannen je rugspieren maximaal, zeker je rug- en buikspieren. En dan is het je bed die de functie van je rug- en je buikspieren zo oordeelkundig mogelijk moet overnemen. Dat is uiteraard veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Om die spieren zoveel mogelijk te sparen heb je in de eerste plaats een aangepast slaapsysteem nodig dat niet zomaar in een handomdraai is gevonden.

*Ergonomisch slaapsysteem* 
Om tijdens je slaap je rug zoveel mogelijk te sparen, is een ergonomisch slaapsysteem dat aan je lichaamsvormen is aangepast onmisbaar. Dat erogomisch slaapsysteem hangt zo weinig mogelijk af van je lichaamslengte, gewicht en slaappositie. Wordt je lichaam tijdens zijn slaap gelijkmatig en op de juiste manier ondersteund, dan heb je geen last van.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Wel spijtig dat die goeie zaken zoveel kosten en dat de mutualiteit/zorgkas er voor niets tussen komt. Een goeie matras kost al snel rond de 1500 à 2000 euro en dan heb je nog geen aangepaste lattenbodem. Ik voel het verschil al wanneer ik thuis slaap op een heel goeie matras, zelfs met een gewone verstelbare lattenbodem en wanneer ik bij mijn vriend slaap, na 3 dagen ben ik gewoon gekraakt ook al is het een halfharde of haflzachte matras, het verschil is gewoon heel groot. 
Zeker in mijn nek heb ik dan meer klachten en ook in mijn rug (niet verstelbare lattenbodem) en een volledig drama is het als ik opgenomen word in het ziekenhuis, die matrassen lijken helemaal op niks. Dan ben ik helemaal gekraakt terwijl je niet voor je plezier naar het ziekenhuis gaat maar dan wel of ziek of geopereerd wordt en daarna dan liefst comfortabel ligt.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel  :Smile:  idd. een goeie matras ...die zich aanpast aan je lichaamsvormen ....tempur o.a. ...is duur ...voeg dd. aangepaste lattenbodem of springbox bij en je zit aan een serieus prijskaartje ....verleden jaar hebben we ons alles compleet aangeschaft ....op een 1.80 m. ....het was dat of niet meer slapen .....sedert 3/4 jaar vd. rugpijnen .....nu is het hemels slapen ....lukt wel elke keer niet ....dd. rug ...maar een groot verschil ...zou het niet meer willen missen ...spijtig zoals je zegt christel ' dat de zorgverzekering hier niet tussen komt ' .....als men chronische pijnpatiênt is zou dit ook wel mogen ....bij andere patîênten ..zoals ...kanker ../slechtziende/blinde/m.s patiênt .../enz. gebeurt dit wel ... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik vind een waterbed de ideale oplossing tegen rugklachten

----------


## dotito

Wat mijn ervaringen zijn ik vind tempur een super matras voor mijne rug. Natuurlijk is ook een beetje persoonlijk. Oké het is niet goedkoop, maar als je daardoor de klachten wat kan verminderen heb ik het daar gerust voor over hoor. Doordat bij een tempur matras je lichaam minder beweegt in je slaap en de vorm er beter in blijft zou je minder pijn/klachten hebben. Wij hebben nu ongeveer 2 jaar één aangeschaft en moet zeggen dat de klachten/pijn toch wat verminderd zijn. Ik zou het iedereen aanraden en ook het hoofdkussen gewoon een zaligheid. Is natuurlijk niet goedkoop, maar eens je geïnvesteerd hebt is het toch voor een hele lange tijd.

----------


## dotito

> Wat mijn ervaringen zijn ik vind tempur een super matras voor mijne rug. Natuurlijk is ook een beetje persoonlijk. Oké het is niet goedkoop, maar als je daardoor de klachten wat kan verminderen heb ik het daar gerust voor over hoor. Doordat bij een tempur matras je lichaam minder beweegt in je slaap en de vorm er beter in blijft zou je minder pijn/klachten hebben. Wij hebben nu ongeveer 2 jaar één aangeschaft en moet zeggen dat de klachten/pijn toch wat verminderd zijn. Ik zou het iedereen aanraden en ook het hoofdkussen gewoon een zaligheid. Is natuurlijk niet goedkoop, maar eens je geïnvesteerd hebt is het toch voor een hele lange tijd.



Misschien een tip voor mensen met rugpijn je moet met een zacht kussen tussen je benen slapen dat verlichte ook de druk/pijn.

----------


## dotito

;;;;




> Misschien een tip voor mensen met rugpijn je moet met een zacht kussen tussen je benen slapen dat verlicht ook de druk/pijn.

----------


## dotito

Mijn excuus voor meerdermaals herhalen, maar mijn pc/forum deed raar  :Confused:

----------


## chantallek

mensen die het financieel niet echt reed hebben kunnen het eens navragen in hopitalen in de buurt......bij velen worden wel eens experimenten gedaan geheel onschuldig het kan inhouden dat je bijvoorbeeld meedoet aan een project waarbij je gedurende bijv 5maand elke week een3tal uren oefeningen onder begeleiding mag komen doen,massage krijgt enz.Dit geheel gratis enals je elke keer op de afspraak kwam krijg je na die 5maand een tempuur matras gratis.In het sint-elizabeth-ziekenhuis te sijsele hebben ze er onlangs ook één gedaan.Het navragen waart een nee heb je toch al een ja kan je krijgen

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Chantallek voor jouw positieve reactie!

----------

